# Facial and head numbness



## hwhitehawk (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi. I am 40 years old and have had hypothyroidism since I was 12. Recently they found 4 large solid nodules on my thyroid. I have been having a hard time swallowing and I gained 22 pounds since January. My right side of my face, lip, and back of my head has started to go numb. I went to the ER and they have no idea. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

If your thyroid is enlarged it could possibly be pushing on a nerve .

Do you have any thyroid labs with ranges you could share?

Have they done an ultrasound and needle biopsy of your thyroid?


----------



## MichaelWortham (Oct 3, 2016)

Facial numbness can occur due to nerve dysfunction. It is also associated with paraesthesias which is a pins and needles sensation. I think consulting an expert is the best option.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I had this problem last fall. It's was down right scary. I had a CT scan and MRI and they couldn't figure out anything. The neurologist had them ordered after I failed some of the tracking tests. Both the CT and MR I were normal. 
Doctors said lip numbness was most likely anxiety but I knew it wasn't. They put me on a very low dose of amytriptyline which is used in lower dosage for people with nerve problems like MS. I swear it helped but what helped the most was I finally saw a chiropractor and X-rays showed reversed curvature of the spine in my neck and he was pretty adamant that nerves were being compressed. I did head tracting exercises and started to see an improvement immediately.
You may need to put yourself through the different medical doctors to find your answer but it's there.


----------

